# BBC ask for you photos



## JohnMF (Apr 30, 2005)

Just thought there maybe a few people interested in this article on the BBC website. Basically they would like you to submit your photographs on a different subject each week and they maybe used as part of there stock photos.

Heres the link http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4497239.stm

Seems to be a controversial subject


----------



## Toffee (May 24, 2005)

Oooh, I spotted this too! They have actually used the two pictures I sent so far: a dog and a Japanese toilet  Got my shed into another article too LOL!!:lmao:


----------



## JohnMF (May 25, 2005)

does it bother you that they will use your photos but not pay you??


----------



## Toffee (May 25, 2005)

Hi JohnMF, 

No, I don't mind about these pictures; they're nothing at all special, purely snappy snaps.  I don't make money from my pics (I don't know how and doubt that anyone would actually want to pay money for my 'efforts') and certainly not from the ones I sent.  However, if I did actually produce a stunner I wouldn't send it to the BBC as a freebie ;-) 

I'm glad that the Japanese toilet has found a purpose in its life!


----------



## JohnMF (May 25, 2005)

what the hell does a japanese toilet look like anyway?

what makes it different from any other?


----------



## Toffee (May 25, 2005)

Well, there are two kinds! There's the hole in the ground style ale: or the funky hi-tech ones they have in hotels. These are pretty special with dials and buttons that result in you being squirted with water or blow dried from below. But because it's all in Japanese you don't know what it will be or at what temperature :shock: 

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2005-3/974424/toilet.jpg (there are actually more complicated ones, this is pretty much bottom of the range :lmao: )


----------



## Meysha (May 25, 2005)

Toffee said:
			
		

> However, if I did actually produce a stunner I wouldn't send it to the BBC as a freebie ;-)



Yeah but the BBC or whoever probably won't buy your photo then, because they have heaps of people sending in photos for free. So why pay when it's for free.

An Aussie newspaper actually got in trouble by our media watchdog for using a stock photograph of angry American businessmen and passing it off for Aussies. I know it's not a big thing but these are people's professional jobs that are being made redundant by happy snappers.


----------

